# muss standalone angegeben werden sobal eine DTD vorhanden ist?



## babuschka (31. Jan 2010)

Hallo Community,
ich habe x Seiten durchgelesen ich blicks aber irgendwie immer noch nicht  sorry ich nerv hier langsam aber meine Frage muss standalone immer angegeben werden sobal eine DTD vorhanden ist?Bitte um Hilfe. Vielen Dank!

bei externe DTD : no
bei interne DTD: yes

????


----------



## Final_Striker (31. Jan 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/xml-co/95...er-angegeben-hat-interne-externe-dtd-tun.html


----------



## babuschka (31. Jan 2010)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> http://www.java-forum.org/xml-co/95...er-angegeben-hat-interne-externe-dtd-tun.html



wie gesagt ich habe mir die Seite angeschaut die du mir gegeben hast, habe aber nichts verstanden! Sorry


----------



## musiKk (31. Jan 2010)

Das sollte einfach nur heißen, dass Du innerhalb kurzer Zeit nicht mehrere Threads zum exakt gleichen Thema eröffnen sollst. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn einer der Moderatoren einen von beiden bald schließt.


----------



## babuschka (31. Jan 2010)

musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Das sollte einfach nur heißen, dass Du innerhalb kurzer Zeit nicht mehrere Threads zum exakt gleichen Thema eröffnen sollst. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn einer der Moderatoren einen von beiden bald schließt.



meine Frage war/ist, ob man standalone immer ganz oben angeben muss????


----------



## eRaaaa (31. Jan 2010)

Ja bei der Dokumentdeklaration halt... standalone und encoding sind allerdings optional..wenn man beide aber angibt, muss bei der Notation die Reihenfolge beachtet werden (erst version, dann encoding, dann standalone )


----------



## babuschka (31. Jan 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Ja bei der Dokumentdeklaration halt... standalone und encoding sind allerdings optional..wenn man beide aber angibt, muss bei der Notation die Reihenfolge beachtet werden (erst version, dann encoding, dann standalone )



also ist es muss? Falls es fehlt ist hat es dann etwas mit gültigkeit oder wohlgeformtheit zu tun?


----------

